# Leopard gecko with a cyst on its neck



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

a pet shop where i work is giving it to me as they cant sell it and it will cost too much to be fixed by a vet. any ideas on treatments or weather it will be effected by it too much? i havent seen it but the gecko is probably a few years old as the pet shop normally gets them in at about that.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

it could be a clacium bulge?
Theyre usually found under the front legs.
I would get a vet just to check it just to be on the safe side though.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

liek this (near leg/armpit)


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Thats what I was talking about 



freekygeeky said:


> liek this (near leg/armpit)


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

My Rolo has one of them


----------



## markshaw2000 (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah one of mine has too. there just calcium sacks. looks like you got a bargain to me. looks like a nice lizard


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

lol... i hvent even seen it yet... i am getting it saturday. they already took it to a vet... ill ask about that on saturday


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

oh! the vet said it is perfectly healthy, it just looked odd and they always put massive prices on them (£45 for a normal) so they didnt think they could sell it... fine by me!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

markshaw2000 said:


> yeah one of mine has too. there just calcium sacks. looks like you got a bargain to me. looks like a nice lizard


thats mine your plonker! lol


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

are calcium saks hard or soft???


----------



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

Soft and fluidy ish.

Its good for your geckos to have the - especially females before breeding season.


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

its not a calcium sac it is a cyst...


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh dear
That doesnt look good!
I would go to a vet and have it checked I thik it would need draining or soemthing along those lines.


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

its been to a vet and he took some of it out but said there is no point puting it under anasthetic because it may not wake up again. its about 2-3 years old and eats well so it cant be painfull or it wouldnt have survived.


----------



## shamski (Feb 18, 2009)

My male gecko has just had a lump appear exactly like the one in the pic above. Does anyone know what it is and how it should be treated?


----------

